# Black nails turning white?



## emilyh (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have an approximately 6y/o shepherd mix that I adopted about 6 months ago. 
A few weeks ago I noticed that some of his black nails are turning white, or offwhite. I can see it in the root of the nail, and one nail on his back foot is completely white. Its not translucent, just an offwhite color. He doesn't favor any of his feet, and he doesn't pull away when I touch them, so it doesn't seem like he's in any pain. 

Does anyone have any idea why this could be happening? should I get him to a vet for it?
Thank you!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emilyh said:


> Hi everyone, I have an approximately 6y/o shepherd mix that I adopted about 6 months ago.
> A few weeks ago I noticed that some of his black nails are turning white, or offwhite. I can see it in the root of the nail, and one nail on his back foot is completely white. Its not translucent, just an offwhite color. He doesn't favor any of his feet, and he doesn't pull away when I touch them, so it doesn't seem like he's in any pain.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why this could be happening? should I get him to a vet for it?
> Thank you!


There is a condition called vitiligo which caused changes from dark to light colour through loss of pigment but its most often seen, around the nose and lips and face and sometimes skin and coat, not sure if it can affect the nails maybe possible. It is harmless and doesn't cause any other problems apart from cosmetic that may be one explanation.

There is a condition that causes problems with nails in the GSD which I knew about, that causes brittle, flaking, sloughing off of the nails or complere nail loss but Ive double checked on that and there doesn't seem to be any mention of changes in colour and pigment with it. If there is no other symptoms and its purely colour and nothing to do with condition and structure of the nails I wouldn't immediately panic, maybe next time he goes just mention it to the vet and let him have a look. If you notice changes to the nail or nail bed themselves or it seems to be causing discomfort and problems then I would take him. Unless you are worried now of course in which case consult the vet now.

So you know what to look out for any further problems wise Ill link you to the problem with information on the nail condition that can affect GSDs.

syslupoidony


----------



## emilyh (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you for your response! but oof, was googling SLO hard to do. I did notice that some of the least effected nails in my search result do kind of look like his. 
Is it normal for the underside of the nail to look like the hard outer shell is missing, or is that a symptom? I always though that his living conditions before I adopted him were so bad that his nails were just in rough shape, and that if i kept getting his nail trimmed that it would grow past that damage. His look sort of like this http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_sZI-WXIED9M/SpcGzXktvVI/AAAAAAAAAyk/YUWkU6iN1l8/s400/IMG_2851.JPG 
(i can't take a picture, he runs away from the camera)

The one all white nail on his back foot is a bit shorter than the rest... I hope it didn't already break off... Man, If he has this disease, he sure isn't showing any sign of pain


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emilyh said:


> Thank you for your response! but oof, was googling SLO hard to do. I did notice that some of the least effected nails in my search result do kind of look like his.
> Is it normal for the underside of the nail to look like the hard outer shell is missing, or is that a symptom? I always though that his living conditions before I adopted him were so bad that his nails were just in rough shape, and that if i kept getting his nail trimmed that it would grow past that damage. His look sort of like this http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_sZI-WXIED9M/SpcGzXktvVI/AAAAAAAAAyk/YUWkU6iN1l8/s400/IMG_2851.JPG
> (i can't take a picture, he runs away from the camera)
> 
> The one all white nail on his back foot is a bit shorter than the rest... I hope it didn't already break off... Man, If he has this disease, he sure isn't showing any sign of pain


I know the nails can slough off at the start as the nails made up of layers if I remember rightly, but they can actually drop out too as it causes probs with the nail bed as well. If they do re-grow they can grow misshapen and odd.

Having said that though, now you have said that he was living in terrible conditions there may be a connection to that. Like humans dogs can get fungal nail infections too. and bacterial nail and nail bed infections, so there is a possibility owing to the conditions and things like over grown nails, it could be a fungal or bacterial infection. In which case he would need treatment for that.

In light of what you have now said and it doesn't just seem to be just a pure change to the nail pigment/colour and otherwise then seem healthy it may be a good idea to get the vet to have a look. Should he have a fungal and/or bacterial infection then it needs treating as it could likely get worse and cause more problems. I haven't had personal experience as none of mine have had probs with nails, aside from a ripped dew claw a couple of times. Damaged to nails and over grown claws and neglect can cause infection too, and spread to the nail bed sometimes. I knew of the condition in GSDs though and it was the mention that he has GSD in him that made me mention it.


----------



## emilyh (Jul 8, 2013)

A few weeks have gone by, so I wanted to update. His nails continued to grow in white, and brittle, so I took him to the vet. She said she'd do some research, and has since decided that its probably SLO. I started giving him 1000mg of fish oils a day in hopes that it would help. Shortly after that, his Dew claw (which had pretty severe discoloration) cracked right at the point where it changed colors. He wasn't in any pain, and there was no blood. We had it clipped off today and he's now on some antibiotics, and the vet took notes on what toes were showing signs of damage. We're increasing his dose of fish oils, and if it doesn't start to go into remission soon, then she's going to put him on some more medication until we see an improvement.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emilyh said:


> A few weeks have gone by, so I wanted to update. His nails continued to grow in white, and brittle, so I took him to the vet. She said she'd do some research, and has since decided that its probably SLO. I started giving him 1000mg of fish oils a day in hopes that it would help. Shortly after that, his Dew claw (which had pretty severe discoloration) cracked right at the point where it changed colors. He wasn't in any pain, and there was no blood. We had it clipped off today and he's now on some antibiotics, and the vet took notes on what toes were showing signs of damage. We're increasing his dose of fish oils, and if it doesn't start to go into remission soon, then she's going to put him on some more medication until we see an improvement.


Hoping the fish oils will help for you. I think SLO might be an immune condition in which case steroids are often given to supress the immune reponse that causes it. Hopefully he wont need that.

On the link that I found for you previously on SLO it does suggest fatty acids and also vitamin E supplement too so may be worth asking about, they also seem to suggest antibiotics in some cases. it seems too according to the link that it can be linked to hypo thyroid so might be worth testing him for that if it doesn't improve. A hypo allergic diet seems to be suggested too as sometimes it seems it can be linked to that.

tment
Treatment is challenging, and can take as long as six months to see positive results. Treat any secondary infections with appropriate antibiotics. SLO is commonly treated with daily oral fatty acids and oral Vitamin E. Noticeable nail regrowth should be noted within 3 months of initiating this therapy. Other treatments include Tetracycline and Niacinamide, pentoxifylline, and for more severe refractory cases Prednisone and other nonsteroidal immunosuppressive drugs can be utilized. Removal of claws as they become loose can help to alleviate pain, but generally isn't necessary. Although there are few studies to scientifically confirm the results, the treatment appears to be effective. A food allergy has been identified in a few cases of this disease, so it may be appropriate to go through a strict , 8-12 week hypoallergenic food trial. Bathing the feet in saline or dilute antiseptic solution after walks can often help. Dog boots can be used to try to prevent lameness during exercise when damaged tissues are painful. A number of dogs have also been diagnosed with Hypothyroidism at the same time SLO has been diagnosed. A full thyroid panel may be indicated to evaluate this common hormonal disease. Once the disease is in remission, supplementation may need to be continued for life to prevent relapse.

syslupoidony


----------

